# Nouvelle gamme Macbook Air 2012



## yokoult09 (9 Mars 2012)

Salut à tous,
je viens de me séparer de mon macbook pro 15" dans le but d'acheter un macbook air mais maintenant, je me demande à quand est prévue la date du refresh de la gamme. Je sais très bien qu'il n'y a aucune date officielle, je vous demande simplement vos avis.
Le mien est basé sur le site suivant:
http://buyersguide.macrumors.com/#MacBook_Air

Que pensez-vous qu'il y aura en plus? (USB 3.0, Ivy Bridge, ... ?)

Merci pour vos réponses!


----------



## Rond (9 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis dans la même situation que toi. En gros je compte aller m'acheter un MBA 11" mi-2011 Core i7 bicur à 1,8 GHz (celui testé par MacGénération) mais je me pose une question : est-ce qu'une nouvelle version est sur le point de sortir ou non ?


----------



## Jyscall (9 Mars 2012)

Salut les camarades en embuscade de la prochaine révision.

Ouais, ça s'annonce pas mal.
J'en ai des tremblements de crackeux en quête de sa prochaine dose avec cette révision à venir;

EN théorie  on peut s'attendre au minimum a du USB 3, un proc avec une finesse de gravure plus élevée donc meilleures performances/consommation.
Je dis bien en théorie.

C'est assez alléchant pour attendre encore un peu, à moins de craquer et d'acheter tout de suite.

J'fais tous les forums depuis deux jours, la règle est : achat seulement si besoin immédiat, sinon on attend encore au moins trois petits mois (délais livraisons Intel, puis Apple fait ce qu'il veut, personne ne me contredira ici)


----------



## Pascal_TTH (9 Mars 2012)

Certainement pas de nouveau modèle avant juin 2012, c'est à dire +/- la date de sortie des Core i5 et i7 dual core.


----------



## xao85 (12 Mars 2012)

Effectivement je ne pense pas voir de nouveau MacBook air avant Juin. Au vu de ce qu'Intel annonce sur ses sorties.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (13 Mars 2012)

entre 3 et 6 mois à mon sens pour voir la nouvelle génération de MBA, mais à moins de vouloir absolument (ce que je peux comprendre) un MBA de nouvelle génération, les MBA disposnibles actuellement sont déjà superbes et je ne pense pas qu'une révolution se prépare.... l'USB n'est qu'une amélioration de l'USB 2 et reste compatible.

Des écrans rétina c'est très joli, mais cela ne va pas non plus changer grandement son usage.

Pour ma part je suis encore avec mon MBA de mi 2009 et je suis content de cette achat, cette machine reste parfaitement opérationnelle et accompli vaillament l'ensemble des taches.


----------



## Jyscall (13 Mars 2012)

C'est malin de poster ça, je sens que je vais pas tarder à craquer


----------



## Jozofa (13 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'acheter un Macbook air 11" 128gb SSD

Moi aussi j'hésitais beaucoup, mais comme pour mon Imac 27, il y a un jour où il faut se décider surtout avec Apple et des nouveautés chaque année !

Après, le choix, il se fait aussi selon ses besoins et franchement pour le besoin de mon Macbook air, les nouveautés éventuelles (car on sait jamais rien en fait ) ne m'apporteraient pas grand chose.

Voilà, si ça peut vous aider.

Ah oui, encore une chose : vraiment génial sur MACBOOK AIR


----------



## Le Mascou (16 Mars 2012)

Concernant l'USB 3.0, vous rêvez ! :rateau:

Mais comme dit plus haut, faut attendre juin 2012, oui !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Mars 2012)

Le Mascou a dit:


> Concernant l'USB 3.0, vous rêvez ! :rateau:
> 
> Mais comme dit plus haut, faut attendre juin 2012, oui !


 

Dans la mesure où c'est intégré au chipset Intel, je ne vois pas en quoi il s'agit d'un rêve. Apple serait stupide (mais l'histoire montre que ça ne la rebute pas) de câbler les ports USB 2.0 (intégrés également) au lieu de câbler les 3.0.


----------



## Le Mascou (16 Mars 2012)

Je suis d'accord avec toi pour la théorie, mais en pratique, j'ai des doutes..! Mais c'est sur que le MacBook Air n'en serait que mieux.


----------



## spims (17 Mars 2012)

et les nouveaux seront au même prix que les modèles actuels ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Mars 2012)

C'est généralement le cas.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (17 Mars 2012)

les MBA n'ont cessé de voir les prix diminué, pour mémoire lors de la sortie de la première génération le MBA haut de gamme avec 64 GO de SSD était à 2800 ....


de toute manière il n'y a plus beaucoup de temps à attendre pour la sortie de cette nouvelle génération de MBA.

Ce qu'il y a de drôle c'était de voir les commentaires sur les premières génération de MBA : pas assez de RAM, pas assez de connectiques, .... finalement les acquereurs de ces MBA en sont toujours très satisfaits (en dehors du mauvais plan de la charnière fragile); C'est pour cela que si j'étais sans machine à ce jour je n'attendrai pas aussi longtemps....


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Mars 2012)

A l'époque des premiers MBA, les SSD coûtaient un pont d'or faut-il préciser. Maintenant, il ne faut pas s'attendre à une baisse de prix.


----------



## spims (17 Mars 2012)

Emmanuel94, quand tu dis qu'il n'y a pas longtemps à attendre, tu penses qu'il va sortir quand ?


----------



## benete67 (19 Mars 2012)

Il n'en sait rien, ça ne sert à rien de speculer sur la date de sortie de MBA, elle sera surement au mois de Juin, dans tous les cas ils ne sortiront pas avant qu'INTEL annonce la sortie officielle des processeur Core I# IVY BRIDGE


----------



## Emmanuel94 (19 Mars 2012)

spims a dit:


> Emmanuel94, quand tu dis qu'il n'y a pas longtemps à attendre, tu penses qu'il va sortir quand ?



On en tous au stade de la spéculation, les hypothèses sont que les nouveaux MBA sortiront juste après le lancement de la nouvelle de processeurs d'Intel, mais il s'agit d'hypothèses, et parfois les décisions d'Apple sont très suprenantes... 

Sur la baisse de prix, je pencherai pour une nouvelle gamme dans des prix approchants (+/- 100 ), compte tenu du positionnement actuel, avec une entrée de gamme à 1000 et un haut de game vers 1700 

Je ne sais pas encore si je craquerai .... mais je suis assez impatient de voir ce qu"Apple va proposer en termes de nouveautés cette années pour les portables.


----------



## kooskoos1814 (19 Mars 2012)

Honnêtement, pour avoir eu successivement le 11'' 2010 puis 2011, c'est déjà une très bonne machine qui peut même devenir l'ordinateur principal selon les cas.

Je pense que même en achetant le modèle actuel, il sera difficile d'être déçu...


----------



## Jozofa (20 Mars 2012)

Moi je suis pas déçu en tout cas


----------



## Zorglub38 (21 Mars 2012)

Salut,

Pour ma part j'ai craqué pour le MBA 13' 256 go il y a 3 semaines après m'etre posé la même question à savoir attendre le renouvellement de la gamme ou pas et finallement je ne regrette pas du tout mon achat. Cette machine convient parfaitement à l'utilisation que j'en fais et même si la nouvelle gamme apportera des nouveautés, cela ne changerait rien pour moi. Le MBA est une très belle machine qui est performante.

Zorglub


----------



## Emmanuel94 (21 Mars 2012)

Mon MBA date de 2009 et rempli parfaitement son office, il me sert de machine de travail principale... et cela sans aucun problèmes depuis 3 ans, cela a été difficile de ne pas craquer pour MBA de nouvelle génération (surtout que mon associé me nargue avec...) mais ce serait juste pour pouvoir l'utiliser comme stockage de mes MP3 et pouvoir jouer à Civilization V (vivement que je puisse changer de machine rien que pour cela), sinon en termes de travail c'est une machine de rêve surtout lorsque l'on est amené à devoir le porter toute la journée.


----------

